# Nostalgic American Logging Steam Engines



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, i am new on this fantastic forum! 
I am a devotee of American Nostalgic Logging Engines. I live in Holland.
My steamfriend has already placed some photographs of me of this forum. 
I have built - Dolbeer Steam Donkey, Flatcar, Class A Climax, and just ready, an Logging Sternwheeler.

Big River S S Maru. Scale 1 : 12.
















































Video Big River



Dolbeer Steam Donkey. Scale 1 : 10.





















Video Donkey



Flatcar. Scale 1 : 10.





















Class A Climax. Scale 1 : 10.










Video Climax



I hope that you enjoyed it. 
You can see more on my Internet site - http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/ 
When I start a new project, I let you know.
Perhaps you have an idea for an old logging steam engine?

Best regards, Loek.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool models Loek!  
Welcome aboard! 

Scot


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Welcome! 
Fantastic models, with a very high level of detail 
Live steam to boot! 

Alec


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

Loek,

Your models are absolutely brilliant! More power to your elbow! 

The class A Climax model sets the bar very high for those who model live steam USA logging engines!

Best wishes for your future modeling endeavors.


John Riley


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers. 

Thanks for your response! 
Best wishes for 2012. 
Till next time. 
Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers. 

Soon I will convert the Class A climax for track LGB = 45MM. 
Then I can drive on normal tracks...... 
I keep you informed! 

Best Regards, Loek.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Those look great. I love the wooden track. Really fits with the engine.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful work! Hope you will share some pictures of your construction. Welcome to the forum! Bill


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers, 
here still a video of the Dolbeer Steam Donkey....... 



..........and a video of the Climax Class A. 




Regards Loek. 
http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek, your models are *incredible! *







*Fantastic workmanship *







& interesting subjects. Welcome to MLS!









*Tom Lapointe*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnificent models.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sweet work you are doing there in Holland


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Loek 
Beautiful work 
My friends built a few Donkeys with working clutches and brakes. The leader of the group is Donkey Doctor so I am surprised he hasn't seen this thread yet. I am sure he will want to compare notes. I will see him today and tell him about it.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Bill, 
also thanks for your response! 
Have your Donkey Doctor pictures of the Donkey's in building? 
Succes with the construction of the Donkey's! 
Have a nice weekend, Loek. 

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Loek,


Bill is referring to Henner Meinhold who is has currently left the logging business for the beer brewing field as he is busy building his Guinness brewery locomotive. ;-) However there are two other loggers in the group: David Wegmuller and me (Eric Maschwitz). Together we are the East Devil's Hill Logging Co. We spent five years building four models of double drum, wide faced road engines in 1:20.3 scale. Each machine has two cylinders, throttle, two brakes and two clutches. Sadly we are a bit behind on getting some decent photo documentation of the machines but there are some picture of the machines in various stages of completion on David's site (link below)





























One of these days we'll get some proper photos of the donkeys. We also have a complete logging diorama that allows us to run the machines in the proper way. We can preform yarding and loading operations by means of a "crotch line" setup with "spar trees" and two donkey engines working at once. Click here  for the album showing the donkey project




Thanks for sharing your pictures I really admire the artful models you have created and hope to see additional projects from you in the future.


 Regards,


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all. 
It looks awsome good. Fantastic! 
I had occasionaly already visited the Internet site "Donkey Project". 
Nice that I had contact with you by this way, without knowing you. 
Perhaps I will also build a donkey like this sometimes, but I only dread to make the service of the drums.... 
I see that you have also cylinders of Wilesco. I have used one at my riverboat. 










*That you also are busy with the donkey´s, motivate me to go work more with them. *

_Attached two little movies of the donkey in old shape, I have removed the roof.

_



_We keep contact by means of this fantastic forum! 

_Best regards, Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
sorry for my late reply. As Eric pointed out, I am currently in the brewing business







. Your models look fantastic, they really catch the look and feel of back woods logging. Saturday we had our workshop (Bill, David, Eric, Dennis and me) and we looked at your work. I built an A-Climax (with 2 trucks) in 1:20.3 a couple of years ago and want to replicate this in ride-on scale. What put me off was the difficulty to machine the offset bevel gears. Then it dawned on us: Your 4 wheel variety uses the same marine type engine, but the gears are normal commercially available bevel gears. That would make the task much easier. Though I own the Climax book, I had never thought about this one. So thanks for the input! Going back to donkeys: Do you know/own the book "In Search of Steam Donkeys" and Harris book about building a 2 spool donkey? Both are classics. Looking forward to more excellent logging equipment from your shop!

Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Henner. 
Nice that you also want to build a climax. I want to build also a two trucks, but I found a 4 wheeler more original and indeed, more easily to build. 
I will convert my climax to 45 mm track, and I will improve him. I also have the books "_The Climax Locomotive_" & "_In Search of Steam Donkey_" 
and these week ordered my steamfriend the book "_The Steam Donkey Engine_". I start still this year to the construction of a 2 ? spool donkey, 
but make firstly the climax well driving on metal rails and the paddleloggingboat must firstly sail good. Enough to do therefore! Okee, till the next time! 

Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers. 

I have a new project! *Heisler, model 1892.* 
Scale 1 : 16 ? , 45mm track (LGB).






















I have the line machine_ " Primus _" from_ Regner_ converted to Heislermachine. The distance of outside cylinder/cylinder is now 14,8 cm.










*The machine has already run on air!*










I have adapted these wheels that I already had. 










I will make at first the trucks now.
To the next time!
Regards, Loek.

*More info:* http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler/


Plan reduced in width to 800 pixels wide by Peter Bunce - moderator.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow! that will be a really interesting model! That is an unusual prototype locomotive. 

You are off to a good start on it too. Is the engine reversible? I only see one set of eccentrics and no Stephenson linkage. 

You are using nice looking nuts and bolts! do you make your own or can they be purchased?


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Loek, 

"I have a new project! Heisler model 1892." 

I decided a while back to build a small Heisler using mostly an Accucraft Ruby kit for the parts. Here is a link to the "build" 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/topic/aff/11/aft/100499/Default.aspx 

Unfortunately my economic situation has slowed me to almost a standstill, but I am still working at it. Would love to watch 
the work on yours as it progresses. Who knows........maybe it will kick me back in gear ! 
Larry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric. 

No, unfortunately, the machine is no longer reversible. The eccentrics don't fit well..... 
No problem for me. The locomotive drive mostly straight on. 
The nuts en bolts has been bought. 
Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Larry. 

I follow you site - Heisler Project - for quite some time! Fantastic! 
Larry, as long as we are busy with the hobby than everything okee! 

Have a nice weekend. Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi all.*
Small upgrade:The specific weights, from the Heislers, on the crankshaft have been now also assembled. 











_It fits just exact._
_
_ 




















*Okee, to another time......*
Loek.

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers. 

The next *Heisler *upgrade: I am busy with the* trucks.* 









.

All this parts are made with *bearings.*










*Working brakes* are coming up.










Compact construction. Scale is now *1 : 16.*










*Okiedokie, to the next time.....*
Loek.

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-ii/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the riverboat, I drew something like that up, hope to build it someday, named her "Big Sally" after a character on Black Adder II


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Loek: Great work!! I enjoyed your website very much too. The type "A" Climax is gorgeous. 

Thanks for sharing

vr Bob


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Loeksblues: 

Could you also post the line drawings showing the cab front and the cab rear of the Heisler, model 1892 ? 

Thank you, 
Norman


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Norman
Here, this is everything what I have, the line drawings cab front and the cab rear of the Heisler. 

Also to see on my Internet site: http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler/



















Okee, to a next time.
Loek.

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/

Plan width reduced to 800 pixels by Peter Bunce - moderator.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Live Steamers.

*Heisler - The next upgrade* *- Photo report:*







































































Now all parts can be assembled to the boiler....

Okiedokie, to the next time!
Loek.


http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-ii/


*Photos reduced to max width allowed - 800 pixels wide. By Peter Bunce - moderator *


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work on the boiler.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Loek: That looks like an interesting and different style burner you are using. Can you please post a picture if it?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Loek,

Heislers have always been my favorite type of the "big three" logging loco designs. I am watching your project with great interest. I like the way you reconfigured the engine into a "V" design. The boiler looks nice and clean as well. I look forward to more updates.


Regards,


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Bob,
here the _Regner_ - burner.











Regner online catalog, page 52 - http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/o...index.html













I've created an adapter - burner is 18 mm ..........












............. pipe inside diameter 20 mm.











Regards, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am surprised the burner barrel is brass!?! most I have seen have been stainless steel. I would think that if Regner does it it must be OK though.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Live Steamers.

*Photo upgrade Heisler Project.* 



































































.






















http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/

*Have a nice weekend!* Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is interesting how the small engine and yours have the frame interrupted by the engine. It looks like the boiler serves as a structural member in its construction. I see the larger one in the photo has a continuous frame with all the parts attached to it.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

This is going to be one fine looking loco if the parts we have seen so far are any indication of the build quality.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

The first prototype photo shows a locomotive that is constructed like the project model, although there appears to be two rods connecting the fore and aft frame sections. Perhaps these were like tie rods? The second prototype photo shows a locomotive with the frame running the full length of the locomotive. Perhaps the full length frame was added to later production because weaknesses showed up in the earlier design? 

Just my guess. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all. 

The first photo is the Heisler that I make - the prototype 1892. All the parts hang on the boiler. There are two Rods where the machine comes to hang on. 

Only, my machine is bigger than the machine on the first photo/prototype, so the boiler must therefore smaller - see the second photo. 
This is the _only difference_ between the prototype that I make - the first photo - and the type on the second photo. 

The later Heislers were heavier and stronger, they got a frame from front to back. 

Okiedokie, Loek. 

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iii/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all.

Small upgrade Heisler project. *The hanger rods.* 



































Thanks again for watching. Loek - _The Hague, Netherlands, Europe._ 

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iii/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Live Steamers.

*It already starts to look like a real locomotive.....* 























Best, Loek.


http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iii/


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Live Steamers.

*Photo Upgrade Heisler Project.* 

































































_Okiedokie, Regards Loek - The Hague, Netherlands, Europe. _

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iii/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Upgrade Heisler Live Steam Project * 
Hi all.
I have steamed with the Heisler! After some improvements, everything works good.
The machine _smokes _ well and the _sound _is also OK thanks to the _chuffpipe. _
Later comes a video about a test run. I can now go on with the construction......






















































I have now bought a book about everything that has to do with the Heisler.











Very, very nice book with a good picture of my Heisler. (See top picture). 


Thanks again for watching! 
More info Heisler Project - http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iv/
OK, until next time. Loek.


----------



## Grimm (Oct 5, 2009)

That's looking very cool Loek! What paint are you using? Can't wait for the video.  

Jason


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW! is all i can say.... this is unbelievable. Such great workmanship, please keep up the posts! 

Matt


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jason. 

The spray paint I've used: " Motip", Heat Resistant. The paint remains good up to 800 degrees Celsius! 
The paint that I use for all my models is number 4030. 

Thanks for your responses! 

Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all.

*Little Upgrade - Heisler Live Steam Project.* 












































*Thanks again for watching.* 
More info - http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iv/
Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers! 

The Heisler is so far ready that I can go test riding. 
That's going to happen this weekend! 
I will make a video of the test run... 

More info Heisler: http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-iv/ 


Regards Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

That is simply incredible! Very nice.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Live Steamers.

*Upgrade - The Heisler is alive! * He smokes well and the sound is also OK. _The comining time the Heisler - machine & drive shaft couplings - has to run in._
























































Now I'm going to build on.

More info Heisler: http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/heisler-v/

Have a nice weekend all! 
Regards Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all.
*The Heisler is almost ready!* 




















































*Thanks again for watching and until next time.......* Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all.

*The Nostalgic Heisler is ready!* 

























































































































































*It was a very nice and interesting project.*
Now I'm going to build wagons, 
and of course _driving with the Heisler!_ I make another video soon for you. 


Regards Loek. Hoi.


More info - http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

_Magnificent !_


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
this is one beautiful loco! Congratulations. And last not least you are fast and paint your loco right away. I wish I could do at least these 2 tasks like you.
Regards


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW!!! beautiful work Loek!!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW,,, if Henner wasn't so generous with his times and skills he would be smoking fast ;-) Thanks for your help Henner, much appreciated.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is great! I look forward to seeing it running with a line of cars!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers!

Thanks for your responses! 










Have a nice weekend!
Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you should try to move your loco with the donkey, just like on the famous photo on your wall!
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
*The Heisler is now ready!* 































































*Thanks again for watching! To a next time.
*

Regards, Loek. 
_The Hague, Netherlands, Europe. _

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Loek,
a very nice engine. I admire the way you pull something like this through in no time. I always hit some roadblocks and need tinkering to get it solved... Anyway, congratulations for some fine work!
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all.

*I have a small logging locje created this weekend.*
Fortunately I still had all the parts......

























































It looks like a small Class A Climax......
















*Thanks again for watching!* Loek.


http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/boslokje/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi Steamers.* 

On this small video that I've previously posted on this _fantastic__ forum_, all the details are not yet installed ................. 




......................but now is the _*Heisler,* _with all its details, ready!
























































__________________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________


I've now started the construction of a _*Dunkirk **Class A*._ The Live Steam Dunkirk has built in the same scale as the Live Steam Heisler....

It's a 13 ton locomotive from 1890. 





















*I'll keep you informed. 
*
Thanks again for watching! Regards Loek.

_The Hague, Netherlands, Europe._
http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a great looking engine Loek!!! I like the red roof and top to the tool box. I would remove the paint from the safety, whistle and bell as well as the numbers and letters on the number plate on the front of the smoke box...but that is just me! i like to see some brass.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric. 

Thanks for your comment. 

All that is painted? That's just my style. I see it as art. 
I see all my models like an old photograph from nostalgic years, hence there is almost no color appearance ...... 
I'm planning the Dunkirk not to paint, so all brass and wood are natural. 
But if I keep this up? We will see........ 

Okiedokie, Regards 
Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
do you envision something like this:



This was my first attempt in live steam scratch building, so it is not yet "perfect". Did the Dunkirk also have the offset bevel gears in the trucks? If yes, how will you tackle that? I was lucky and got some from a fellow live steamer.
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Henner.

I use the same gear that I've used in the Climax Class A - http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2m...climax-ii/ Now of course, two axes, so two gears by truck. Thus a different construction. Going just fine...

































These gears are just for sale in various sizes......












Okiedokie, Regards Loek. 


http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/dunkirk/


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you have to go with Kozo's "cheater" design







, as you can't cross over the axles with plain bevel gears, right?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Henner,

I use the "construction paket trucks" from OZARK. 
The trucks are adjusted. 
When I'm ready, you see the pictures, OK? 
But thanks for thinking! 













Regards Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi steamer.* 

The trucks for the _Dunkirk_ are almost ready. They are also sprayed. The trucks are not made ​​springy, because of the drive unit. 
I have made a simple costruction ​​for driving, as you can see. Gear ratio is 1:3. Axles run in _bronze __bushes_, the rest has _bearings_. 































*Cheers*
Loek. 


http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/dunkirk/


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
your trucks look fantastic! You have the rare gift of combining an artisan's view with excellent engineering. I am lacking the artist's side and have to heavily lean on Eric to push me into the right direction... For the trucks you obviously used Kozo's work-around with standard bevel gears. Nobody will know







. I tried to build a workhorse being capable of running on real rough track, so I opted for the skew bevel/flexible solution to make it run on "2 scratches in the dirt" (I hope you don't mind me sneaking in pictures of my Climax..):










I am looking forward to the progress of your new jewel!
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Henner. 
Thanks for your nice comment.
The gears have I actually bought in a hobby shop.....








( I find the pictures of your Climax just beautiful!).

Till next time! Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers. 
I have now painted the trucks. Looks so much better...

Regards 
Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

*The axes* */ couplings* *are now **mounted.....* 

*







*



*







*



























Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, a small upgrade......

This frame is for the Regner _2__ cylinder _ engine. 

















Hoi, Loek.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek, 

Some beautiful modeling here. Its rare to see so many things built using Regner parts. As the US sales point I am starting to bring in more scratch building parts for such projects. I think the hardest part is getting the time to devote to building and modeling. 

Jay


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Loek, 

Wonderful model work! I have been reviewing your Heisler build as I am working on one as well. I'm stuck on the gears for the trucks. Can you advise what you used for gear ratio, etc? It would be most helpful. 

Thanks. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts, USA


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

_Hi Jay -_ it's fun to build with Regner parts. Most work is indeed thinking how or what. Which is also a part of the hobby.

_Hi Mike_ *-* the gear ratio is 1 : 2. I just bought the gears here: http://www.conrad.nl/ce/nl/FastSear...itial=true
If you can not get the gears: I want them to order for you. If you have more questions about the Heisler, please email me, OK? http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/contact/


*I have now placed **the machine. *Custom Regner steam engine.... 

*







*



*







*



*







*



*







*



*







*


Okay, till next time. Regards, Loek. http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi all. 
Small* *photo* *upgrade* -* Dunkirk.*































































Thanks again for watching. Loek 

http://depuffendeschoorsteen.come2me.nl/dunkirk/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi Steamers. *
I'm waiting on parts of the _D__unkirk. _Parts ordered from Regner now, this time, takes very long!
Therefore I have now improved the steam pipes of the _Dolbeer Steam D__onkey_. 




















I olso have made a condenser with a crane.
























The Video.





*Okay, thanks for watching.*
Regards Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi steamers.* 

(I waited _two months_, _for nothing_, on an order of Regner. They can not deliver many parts !!?) 
Here an photo-upgrade of the Dunkirk. 

I had now made a boiler and more.......





































































































I hope you liked it.
*Soon I'm going to **tesdrive!* 
I will make a video about the first testrun!I keep you informed. 


Thanks again for watching. Regards, Loek.



http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi Steamers.
Testrun Dunkirk Class A!* 
Beautiful scale speed......





Okiedokie! Regards Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
Congratulations to your successful run. Adding the cab and all the other accessories will be the fun part for you - I guess. By the way, I don't quite understand why there are recently almost no replies to your excellent build. 
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Henner.
Thanks for your comment! Indeed it is always nice when someone responds....
You are absolutely right that now the nice details are added to the Dunkirk.
First the cab design, nice job... 











Okay, till next time!Regards Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I am excited to see a new engine coming along! you are the woodwork king and I am looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek, 

Coming together nicely, the Piccolo motor you are using they are nice strong motors. Where are you located? If have a lot of the small parts in stock here from Regner if you need something let me know you might not need to wait 2 months as I may have it on hand.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jason. 

I live in the Netherlands, Europe. I always order Regner-parts via the Regner-dealer here in the Netherlands. Small parts from Regner - no problem. 
Regner comes from Germany, a few hours away from me... The problem with them is that they often have certain parts not in stock. 
I had a "Midi" boiler ordered, with hat and chimney. Likely that they will making again? I'm not going to wait months for a simple boiler! Therefore I made self the boiler. 
But thank you for your response, now know that you also sell Regner-parts. ""You never know". 

Okiedokie, Regards. 
Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers*.* 

*Upgrade - Nostalgic Dunkirk Class A.*






















Now the roof construction. If this is done, varnishes, details and more! 
Regards Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Upgrade - Nostalgic Dunkirk.*

The roof is placed. I can now go varnishes. Then the "water tank" & details!























Regards Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

I am curious how you will tackle the water tank. Keep the progress reports coming.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

*The Nostalgic Class A Dunkirk is ready! * 

*







*

*The hole in the roof for filling / accessibility gastank.*


*







*


*







*


*







*


*















*



*







*


*







*

*















*




*















*


*















*


*







*

*







*


Soon I'm going to make wagons. I will first thinking about what kind of wagons.....
I hope, like me, that you liked the build report.

Okay, soon I make a video(s) of the Dunkirk. 

Construction information of the _Live Steam Dunkirk_, in three parts - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/dunkirk/

Regards, Loek.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in awe of your craftsmanship. You are truely talented.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek;

The locomotive is just beautiful. The water tank looks familiar to me. Is there any chance that it once held deviled ham? If so, that is a great way to recycle the can.

Best wishes,
David Meashey SA #462


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

David, the cats have indeed eaten delicious fish! 

Hoi, Loek.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Great craftsmanship there! 

Thanks for all the pictures showing your progress.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That is just spectacular. I very much enjoy the sequence of photographs and will save them for , hopefully, future inspiration.

Thanks

Jerry

Maryland USA


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job on this project...I love the wood work and enjoy the natural finish. Is it walnut? What did you seal the wood with? 

I look forward to seeing it's train!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunning, astounding, remarkable, extraordinary talent and craftsmanship....and superb engineering ! Priceless I believe.


Cheers,
Victor


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric. 
It is indeed walnut. The frame is made of oak wood.
Painted with transparente interior water-based varnish and then sprayed with transparente - matt ! - varnish. 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! 

Regards, Loek Proper. 

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful... Like Victor said, "priceless." I can't wait to see your future projects.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

* The Dunkirk Is Alive * 






































Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
Made some more details - Nostalgic Dunkirk Class A.

*" Steam water pump ".....*











*So was the water refueled at this type of trains. *

























































Now I'm waiting for the ordered wheels for some wagons.
I would like now to drive with logging cars......
See you next time!

Regards Loek. Hoi.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/dunkirk-fotos/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

I made some simple logcars, no brakes and springs, for the Dunkirk. Example like on the Nostalgic picture below.













































About for a while I'm going to make more different wagons.













I also have some details improved - manual pressure gauge more beautiful confirmed and..... ...... the handles are now fixed with small nails.











*Soon I'll make a video about the Dunkirk with the loggingcars.*

See you next time!
Regards Loek.

_The Hague, Netherlands, Europe. _


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
Dunkirk - The Movie: *Railroads in the Woods.* 


Thanks for watching. 
Regards Loek.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice movie. I like the sound the lok makes.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
I have added a few things again.

*Logcar Brakes.....* 















































*.......but also a Bell.* 





































*Steam on a beautiful Sunday morning.....*



As you can see - the dunkirk remains interesting!
Regards Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
Today added some details to my_ favorite_ Dunkirk!

*Oil lamp on the front of the water tank.*










*Gearbox control.*


















I hope you appreciate that I keep you posted through this photo report....
See you next time

Regards Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

at least I love to see your creations and all the creative little details. Please keep on posting.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

_Here be the last video about the Dunkirk - end project._
It was very windy, but no problem for the Dunkirk.
This short movie is created on the steam club - http://www.stormpolderrail.nl/htmlp...pagina.htm

The Video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU6A...CyqGOqrB-w

Soon I get a Live Steam *Shay *- _accucraft_ - in my collection! 
I'll keep you informed! 

Have a nice weekend.
Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, Henner, isn't the only one that gets pleasure from seeing Loek's fine modeling.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi steamers.* 

Here is my Shay! 
I have painted the roof now and placed a chuffpipe. 





































*Lima Locomotive & Machine Co.* *Shop Number  797 **-**Built for:  EI Dorado Lumber Co.**Built: *
06-05-1903*Class:*
B
23-2*Trucks:*
2*Cylinders: *
[#-Diam x Stroke]
3 - 9 x 8*Gear Ratio:*
2.176*Wheel Diam:*
26.5"*Gauge:*
36"*Boiler:
[Style - Diam.]*
W.T. - 34"*Fuel Type:*
Wood*Fuel Capacity:*
1.75 Cords*Water Capacity:*
850 Gallons*Empty Weight:*
As built
52,150*Owners:*
EI Dorado Lumber Co. #5 "EL DORADO", Camino, CA
(1911) C. D. Danaher Pine Co. #5, Camino, CA
(1915) R. E. Danaher Co. #5, Camino, CA
(1917) Michigan-California Lumber Co. #5, Camino, CA*Disposition: *(2-1953 ) Scrapped (2013) De Puffende Schoorsteen Lumber Co. #5




*Thanks again for watching.*
Regards, Loek 


http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuw-project/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow amazing stuff, just catching up with this thread since page 2, I wish I could build engineering models like that, most excellent! Especially the recycled tuna can.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi steamers.*
Upgrade - I have now made a simple flatcar.



















*I hope you guys like the "upgrade".*
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers. 
Camerarun with the Dunkirk - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UCUXJrqBU0 

Hoi, Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The flat car looks good Loek!! and the Dunkirk seems to run very well with its little train! I Assume your shay in an Accucraft product...your build would be better!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks again for the photos and videos of splendid modeling 
Keep it up! 

Jerry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi, thanks for your response!*

The last Dunkirk camera video -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4vHFms6rY

*Have a nice weekend!*
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
Upgrade - "_The story of the Dunkirk part......" _

*The specific nuts & washers mounted. *





































*Also, I change the track layout.*

*











Have a nice weekend.
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


*


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi Live Steamers. 
*
*I have now a driver for the Dunkirk. Finally found a doll in the right scale.*

































































































*Okidokie, I hope you like it.Regards Loek.
*


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

I know this guy. He is a Dutch sailor who jumped ship in 1890 to join the gold rush. When he found out that he was 30 years late, he decided to get a job as an engineer for a logging company







. Am I right?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Henner.
Thanks for your comment. 

*Nice story!







Exactly right! I found two postcards about this man..... 




















Have a nice weekend!








Regards Loek.

*


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Heisler, a new beginning....... 

I have completely disassembled the _Heisler Class A _- machine & frame. The locomotive did not run as I wished.
The machine is now completely improved and adjusted. I also put new teflon Pistons in.

*Test run on compressed air.*



I'll keep you informed.
Regards Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi steamers.*

This is my new project. The first Heiler I made was not functioning properly.
The locomotive was made too quickly and not much tested. I'm going to spend more time now.

​Some parts of the old locomotive be reused. 






















I have now pretty dry steam.











Also there is a larger burner placed en more.




















The construction of the steammachine is now better.
_There is no reverser mounted....._





















*I'll keep you informed.* *Regards Loek. Hoi.*


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi all.*

*Heisler - Small upgrade.* 
I have made an _exhaust_ _system_. This ensures that the loc stays dry.

































Condensation water & oil which has not evaporated by the heat of the flame tube, is discharged through a pipe under the locomotive.











_There will be a beautiful chimney with chuff pipe on the locomotive._











There is, only for the video, a chimney installed with the sound from a chuffpipe.....


I hope you liked it.
*Thanks again for watching. Loek*


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

I have decided to rebuild the old heisler again........ 










_I think this model still remains the most beautiful._ 






























*After all the improvements the Heisler is smoothly and problem-free!*






















Okidokie, That's it for today.
Regards, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi steamers.* 

* The heisler is ready to go in the Woods - photo upgrade.

























































































































The video.



End project Heisler.
I hope you liked it. Regards Loek.



* * http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/heislerjp/ 
*


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Loek-- 

She looks great, and runs well too. That is a model to be proud of! 

I hope I do not offend, but may I suggest that a larger headlight, and bell might go well to show off the large scale and small size of the prototype! the hand railing on the boiler also might look good. not that these additions are needed, they just might compliment your great work!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hoi Eric.

*That's the beauty of a prototype - you have all the freedom to build your own loc. 
*
I have now - thanks for the tip - rods mounted on the shelves. It looks much better.
The cab must be dismantled - the rods are stuck on the shelves.Also, there is now a hatch on the chimney.































The railing is now sprayed black. Ultimately, it is a loggingloc without parts that they had to shine....











OK, see you next time.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Now is the heisler less black.
*Footboards before and behind the loc are now in the same color as the roof.* 











*Also the Bell is polished.....*











The heisler now looks better, right?That was it for the time being.

Okidokie, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Loek-- 

I like the added color it makes the whole engine look better. you should know that on American engines like that, the steps are typically wood. they would look just as you have done!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow you do beautiful work. Wish I had the skills.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
_Provisionally the last mail about the Heisler....._ 


*I have made a brass ring to the chimney.* 












*Today testdriven on the steam club "StormpolderRail".*



Thanks again for watching.
Regards, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.
I have a new project now. 








*Double-Drum Steam Donkey.* 










*More Nostalgic Donkey **photos* - http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/nieuw-projectsaq/


I'm started with the design of the frame.











*The scale is, just like the Dunkirk and the Heisler, 1 : 16.*

_





















_


































*The frame will be painted black of course.*

Ok, that's it for today.Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

Upgrade Steam Donkey[/b]










*The logo is placed when everything is sprayed.
*


































































































I hope you like it.Regards, Loek. Hoi.



http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/

Large photos reduced in size to 800 pixels wide by Peter Bunce - moderator.


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

Great job on the Heisler! I've enjoyed your videos and dialog. 

Excellent work on your latest project, the steam donkey! You've done a super job constructing the spoolers...I can't wait to see your boiler construction and the steam-up of the finished Donkey. 

Please. Keep the photos and videos coming! 

Neil


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Loek,
Excellent progress. I really like the use of some found parts and scratch-made parts to come together as one nice model. The bearing blocks you are using look like some interesting parts. I am curious what you are using for clutches? As you know, on our donkeys we used "BNC" cable connectors as a basis for the clutches. Our machines more closely resemble an American Hoist & Derrick double drum donkey, also known as a "Wide-Face Road Engine". There happens to be an actual one of these preserved on Hyde Street Pier here in San Francisco so I was able to visit the machine during our build.

Looking forward to your progress!!

Regards,


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi Steamers.*
Donkey Upgrade.[/b]

















He has worked on compressed air. _Where now the oil pots sit, come later the exhaust pipes__._ Now I'm going to build the boiler....




















*Okiedokie.
Regards, Loek. Hoi.*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek - please resize your photos to no more than 800 pixels wide before posting them here. Thanks.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.


*Small Upgrade Steam donkey..........*


























...........Heisler with Snow Plow. 
























*The Heisler rides on **a narrow track, so I made a lighter version.* *Let the **winter come!* 































































*The Heisler & cars have now the colors of the West Side Lumber Company......*



















































































I hope you liked it. Regards, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi, I do not get the video on the site.... Strange..... 
Is the code from Youtube to this site - Add Reply - HTML - and than type - src= "http: ?

Can someone help me please?

Regards. Loek.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

you wrote; " Add Reply - HTML - and than type - src= "http:"


I did this WITHOUT changing to HTML and it worked....................Larry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Larry!







[/b] 


_let it snow!_
Regards, Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

as usual very nice work. Your loco/snow plow looks really like just being overhauled by West Side. I have however one remark to your donkeys. You also used the Wilesco cylinders. We are not too happy with them on our donkeys. They run too fast and have limited torque. I plan to replace ours with 1/2" cylinders. Using Ruby replacements may be a better choice.
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Henner,
I have worked with more Wilesco cylinders. Reasonable cylinders for its price. I saw in your videos that you let them work _on __air._ 
This is not good for cylinders, especially for _Wilesco_ cylinders! They wear then very hard! They go very leak in this way.
If the cylinders are driven by steam then you have a much better capacity,
because there is now oil in the steam, the compression is much better. The cylinders are then better sealed.
If you have a good steamtap, you can also run these cylinders quiet.....


*I have today the flatcar converted to endcar.* 




































Okiedokie.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

we run our donkeys on air or steam depending on the location. If on air we use a commercial in-line lubricator, on steam we use a displacement lubricator. The cylinders are still tight after almost 10 years of operation. But as I said, the torque is not as high as we wished it to be. When yarding/loading larger logs or trying to drag the donkey under its own power the lack of torque becomes very apparent. This is why we want to convert to 1/2" cylinders. With your 1:16 model you may run into the same problem.
Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Henner,
I'll see what the donkey can do as it is ready.
The main thing for me is the design and construction of this loggingmachine. 
It will indeed be nice if I could move a tree.... At the first test I will look at whether the machine to my desire performs.
But thanks for the explanation and thinking.
Regards. Loek.


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

Loek, any progress?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Wide Fase Steam Donkey

*"Photo Upgrade".*































































































































Okidokie.
Regards, Loek. Hoi.


----------



## Red_noir (Nov 13, 2013)

Amazing work !! Very inspirational ! 


Chuck


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Donkey upgrade.[/b]
















Nice cable. Tightly woven and no stretche, just like a real cable..... 






























I saw this picture in my new Donkey book. Just like my machine - 
the steampipe to the cylinders is for the boiler, not like most donkeys behind the boiler.....




















































































Now the tank, the roof - removable - and many, many details.

I hope you enjoyed.
Have a nice weekend.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Loeksblues, Great looking Donkey. Can you elaborate on the cable you used? Looks like sheathed and core combination. Been looking for a non-stretch thread. 
Thanks Wesley


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Wesley. 
Thanks for your response. 

Indeed, the cord has a different core. 
The cord that I use comes I believe from a curtain shop. 
I got this from a steam friend who had bought it there. 

Okidokie. 
Regards, Loek. 

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,

the sled looks great! Do you intend distressing/ageing them a little? Looking forward to the roof and clutter. And of course the big question: Will the donkey pull itself along?

Regards


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Henner.
I do not think the machine is strong enough to drag the donkey. 
Too bad, but unfortunately...

With pulleys will be OK, this is also gone with the, one cylinder, Dolbeer donkey.
Pulleys were also used in real life, especially in the Woods....




If the donkey is ready, I place maybe other cylinders. The Wilesco cilinders are still disappointing.
The cylinders leak a lot of steam & water. I want to keep all my models dry!
But the most important thing for me is still building this nostalgic donkey.
The donkey will maybe little work, as a static model he's been pretty.

Hoi. Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

_*Hi Steamers. *_










- Upgrade Steam Donkey - [/b]























































































































*Merry Christmas and a happy new year. 
*

Regards, Loek.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW !



Merry Christmas !

For a happy New Years you should come over to the Diamondhead steam-up!

Larry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.[/b]



Dolbeer Donkey - _The best man__ has now a hat on._































"Upgrade Wide Fase Steam Donkey"[/b]















































































































Now add more & more details to the donkey. I hope you like it.
*Happy holidaydays and the best wishes for 2014!*
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.

I have the Wide Face Donkey machine improved because I did not like the action of the cylinders properly. 
Lubricator mounted and much more changed. Machine is now running smoothly. He reacted very well now!

I'm going to create a new sled from tree trunks.
I am a happy man now........


Okay, until next time!
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, Loek. Beautiful work. 

Can't wait until you setup your spar tree to bring timber down to the railroad! 

Jerry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Here the latest pictures......












































Okidokie, Loek.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek, 
Does the engine on the Donkey go into reverse ? 
Noel


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Noel. 
I have put the slide-blok in one position. The donkey machine can go only one way in real life. 
That is why there are two drums on the donkey. The first drum retrieves the tree within, the other drum takes out the line back. 
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Willamette Wide Fase Donkey*

Hi Steamers.

*- Upgrade Steam Donkey - *

I've improved the Sled & Donkey Machine. 
































































































 

Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------

